# [Heisec] Smart Meter verraten Fernsehprogramm



## Newsfeed (20 September 2011)

Die Sekunden-genaue Übertragung von Stromverbrauchsdaten macht eine bessere Überwachung des Kundenverhaltens möglich, als bisher gedacht. Forscher konnten mit handelsüblichen Smart Metern auf abgespielte Filme schließen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (20 September 2011)

Interessant...


----------

